# DIYs and Perms planned to restart Aug 1



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2020)

_I am very pleased to be able to let you know that, following an AUK Board meeting earlier this week, we plan to recommence validating Permanent and DIY AUK rides of up to 200km from August 1st. _

https://audax.uk/news/covid-19-update-17-june-2020/

I may have a bash at doing one. I've never done either before.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jun 2020)

To be fair I really think your perm might need sorting by now.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jun 2020)

I've a couple of DIY forms and a Perm card for the Venetian Nights 200k (the Flashy Venetian) left over. Might look at doing a couple.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jun 2020)

I might scoot round my calendar 200 event that is still scheduled for September. Need to pick a cooler day as my longer distance legs haven’t been tested since March.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2020)

DIY's and Perms are the way to go for me for the foreseeable future.


----------



## matticus (18 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> DIY's and Perms are the way to go for me for the foreseeable future.


Reading the AUK announcements, they don't plan anything else for the foreseeable future either!


----------



## Ian H (18 Jun 2020)

matticus said:


> Reading the AUK announcements, they don't plan anything else for the foreseeable future either!


We have contingency plans, but can only act in accordance with guidelines. We review firstly government advice, then Sport England, British Cycling, and Cycling UK (CTC).
In the longer term there are likely to be issues specific to long-distance events which will need addressing.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2020)

Blow that - I'm riding by myself until there is an effective vaccine!


----------



## matticus (18 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Blow that - I'm riding by myself until there is an effective vaccine!


Yup, that's fine. But you can't do it as an Audax until August.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2020)

matticus said:


> Yup, that's fine. But you can't do it as an Audax until August.


I meant that I have given up the idea of anything other than shortish solo rides until the pandemic has been tamed... Long distance and/or social rides can wait until then.


(My poor health history and advancing age have put me off taking unnecessary risks with the virus!)


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jun 2020)

I had a look at permanents ridable from home. Some nice looking routes in areas I know well but somehow I couldn't raise any enthusiasm for them. There's one 100k that I might have a go at, but I won't bother getting it validated, which will free me up from the hassles of getting receipts while staying socially distanced. And frees me to adapt the route to my desires. But by the time I've done that I seem to have missed the whole point. 

Riding out to a start point on a 200k and then riding home after would take too long, but I may plunder some bits of nice looking route.


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Jun 2020)

Ian H said:


> We have contingency plans, but can only act in accordance with guidelines. We review firstly government advice, then Sport England, British Cycling, and Cycling UK (CTC).
> In the longer term there are likely to be issues specific to long-distance events which will need addressing.


So now the guidelines in England have been substantively eased with effect from 4 July, Ian, I hope Audax UK will have the boldness to 'act in accordance with guidelines' (ie amend its decision by bringing the resumption date forwards and instigate the contingency plans to which you refer) since the advice has changed? Sport England, British Cycling, and Cycling UK (CTC) will be acting on the revisions and reinvigorating cycling fairly promptly (I guess) ie well before 1 Aug with organised group rides and the like (on 4 July?).
British Cycling have stated their caveated intent to resume regional racing and sportives on 1 Aug. Audax UK have currently agreed to let individuals, pairs and small groups ((<=6?) to ride permanents and the DIYs. Isn't that a mismatch?
I can understand the wish to stay in echelon, but the cross wind is blowing and the leading element of the peloton is about to go up the road: it's worth being near the front.


----------



## matticus (23 Jun 2020)

Top racing analogy! Perhaps they need a_ Suitcase of Courage_ ( (c) David Duffield) ??


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Jun 2020)

I started pedalling and couldn't stop (officer).


----------



## Aravis (24 Jun 2020)

If the start date for DiYs can be brought forward a little bit, a week maybe, folks could restart their RRtYs a month earlier. That would give a lot of people a huge lift, an important consideration in these times I would have thought.

The AUK board has promised to give organisers and members at least two weeks' notice of any aspect of the suspension being lifted. I don't think the punters need this and it would be unfortunate if the promise became the cause of unnecessary delay. A message on the morning of July 24th - _validation of DiYs up to 200km is re-enabled with immediate effect, a week in advance of plans previously announced_ - would be fine by me. Perhaps a couple of days before would be good so that folks can apply for domestic release in time for the weekend.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2020)

I'm looking forward to when Audax restarts. I only got to do one calendar event (February) before the lockdown which was my first audax event. I've been planning my first 200km (DIY mandatory) ready for when we get the go ahead. I'm looking to plan more too. I'll need to buy brevet cards first though so will probably be able to do my first DIY ride mid-August while I wait for cards to arrive (unless they are virtual - never done this before so it's all a learning experience).


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2020)

Yes,for DIY rides you can do it all "virtually". (where are you BTW? different areas have different DIY honchos)

*in theory* you can apply for your ride 30mins before starting it (or less!), so August 1st rides are entirely feasible (and I'm 90% sure they will happen!). There are caveats to this though ...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Yes,for DIY rides you can do it all "virtually". (where are you BTW? different areas have different DIY honchos)
> 
> *in theory* you can apply for your ride 30mins before starting it (or less!), so August 1st rides are entirely feasible (and I'm 90% sure they will happen!). There are caveats to this though ...


Not-so-sunny South Yorkshire. 

From searching through the AUK website, I believe my DIY regional rep is Andy Clarkson.

Do you mean there are caveats to applying for a ride 30 minutes before starting it or that there are caveats to rides starting on 1st August? I know the current thinking for 1/8/20 start is DIY rides up to and including 200km, but no further plus taking into account whatever restrictions are in place on that date for Wales and Scotland.


----------



## Tripster (2 Jul 2020)

I started to read the DIY section on their website, just out of interest, (When I had my Fratello I noticed a few Audax events up my way near Lake district)... I would need a child friendly version to explain and understand all that lot 🥴
I’m no racer at my age but long distance would be of real interest


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> I started to read the DIY section on their website, just out of interest, (When I had my Fratello I noticed a few Audax events up my way near Lake district)... I would need a child friendly version to explain and understand all that lot 🥴
> I’m no racer at my age but long distance would be of real interest


I'm the same, I don't want to race either, but I do fancy riding long distances and the time limits are quite reasonable I believe (I'm sure I'll be cursing the 'short limits' when out on the longer rides and I'm so tired I can't do more than 5kph!).

The rules and what-have-you on the website are not the easiest to follow, I agree. It has taken a few read-throughs to get my head around it and I'm sure once I submit my first (and probably second/third/fourth) DIY I'll learn what I got wrong. As it's something I really want to do, it's worth taking the time over to get it right.


----------



## matticus (3 Jul 2020)

DIY Audax was not invented as a gateway to the hobby for non-Audaxers !

(that doesn't mean it won't work perfectly for some - but in contrast, rocking upto your local 100km, after entering online with Paypal, is a very straightforward way to enjoy a day on the bike. Without realising it, you're familiar with 99% of AUK conventions/rules/etiquette by the time you sit down with your self-congratulatory tea-n-cake  )


----------



## matticus (3 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> From searching through the AUK website, I believe my DIY regional rep is Andy Clarkson.
> 
> Do you mean there are caveats to applying for a ride 30 minutes before starting it or that there are caveats to rides starting on 1st August? I know the current thinking for 1/8/20 start is DIY rides up to and including 200km, but no further plus taking into account whatever restrictions are in place on that date for Wales and Scotland.


There's nothing to stop you riding. I shall attempt to summarise:
- post lockdown, there MAY be issues around the restart, so it may be worth contacting Mr Clarkson or nosing around the various news/gossip channels (I'm fortunate to know my local rep personally!). Nothing is 100% certain.
- in _normal _times, there are some "gotchas" to the process. Basically, it is quite possible to screw-up your application, so the shorter notice you give, the less chance this will be picked up before you ride. Of course the more you do, reduces that risk.
- of course the worst case is that you have a nice day out on the bike and score no points, no listing on the results page :P


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I had a look at permanents ridable from home. Some nice looking routes in areas I know well but somehow I couldn't raise any enthusiasm for them. There's one 100k that I might have a go at, but I won't bother getting it validated, which will free me up from the hassles of getting receipts while staying socially distanced. And frees me to adapt the route to my desires. But by the time I've done that I seem to have missed the whole point.
> 
> Riding out to a start point on a 200k and then riding home after would take too long, but I may plunder some bits of nice looking route.


Am with you really, doing these things solo is just a bike ride with extra admin. Doing it with others is mildly more interesting and occasionally worth the faff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> To be fair I really think your perm might need sorting by now.


Well at least now he has permission for a DIY job....


----------



## matticus (3 Jul 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> _occasionally worth the faff_.


Excellent idea for AUK slogan.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Excellent idea for AUK slogan.


In the spirit of Audax, you can have it for the price of a cuppa and a cake!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> There's nothing to stop you riding. I shall attempt to summarise:
> - post lockdown, there MAY be issues around the restart, so it may be worth contacting Mr Clarkson or nosing around the various news/gossip channels (I'm fortunate to know my local rep personally!). Nothing is 100% certain.
> - in _normal _times, there are some "gotchas" to the process. Basically, it is quite possible to screw-up your application, so the shorter notice you give, the less chance this will be picked up before you ride. Of course the more you do, reduces that risk.
> - of course the worst case is that you have a nice day out on the bike and score no points, no listing on the results page :P


I'm not planning to do my first DIY until the 15/16 August so I'll contact the rep and submit my DIY on the 1st (if that's still the date) and see what comes back. There's a couple of Perms I fancy doing too so will get in contact with the organisers then too. 

I'm looking forward to riding with others again once calendar events restart, but we do what we can with what we have.


----------



## Aravis (4 Jul 2020)

Viewed in isolation, it may seem that turning a ride into a DiY Audax is just unnecessary admin. But they enable you to qualify for some significant awards, notably Randonneur Round the Year (RRtY), which for some makes them extremely worthwhile, and well worth the modest admin fee.

Whether they were envisaged as a gateway to Audax I don't know. Certainly they're the reason I joined, something I did my best to make clear in the survey of members earlier this year.

Signing up to ride someone else's idea of a good route on a date which frequently isn't ideal, with no ability to predict the weather far enough in advance and all the awkwardness of getting to and from the start? Most of the time, that's not for me. But back in 2015 when I was trying to rediscover cycling I did do a couple of 100km calendar events, with significant travelling required, and they were very important at the time.



LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'm not planning to do my first DIY until the 15/16 August so I'll contact the rep and *submit my DIY on the 1st* (if that's still the date) and see what comes back. There's a couple of Perms I fancy doing too so will get in contact with the organisers then too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to riding with others again once calendar events restart, but we do what we can with what we have.


BIB - don't forget the first thing you need to do is buy virtual brevets, and this can be done now. If your organiser is anything like mine you'll get a friendly welcome, some useful advice and an invitation to ask questions.

One thing Audax frequently does is appear to make things complicated. A DiY Audax requires just two things: a predicted route sent to the organiser before the ride starts, and a matching track sent afterwards. The entry form helps to keep things tidy but the system behind it is relatively informal. Suppose, for example, you were getting ready for a ride one morning and found that the Audax site was unavailable. If you simply emailed the route to the organiser with a few words of explanation, that would be sufficient to get the ride validated. Any other details, such as purchase of virtual brevets, can be dealt with later.

The only thing I can think of on the DiY by GPS entry form which might be confusing is the section on controls. Apparently they're needed because the definition of a brevet requires it to have controls spaced periodically. On a DiY by GPS they serve no purpose other than to satisfy the definition of a brevet. Just pick spots which it's easy to pinpoint, such as bridges. They don't need to be where you expect to stop.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jul 2020)

Aravis said:


> Viewed in isolation, it may seem that turning a ride into a DiY Audax is just unnecessary admin. But they enable you to qualify for some significant awards, notably Randonneur Round the Year (RRtY), which for some makes them extremely worthwhile, and well worth the modest admin fee.
> 
> Whether they were envisaged as a gateway to Audax I don't know. Certainly they're the reason I joined, something I did my best to make clear in the survey of members earlier this year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I looked at buying my virtual brevets yesterday, but the site was locked for this so it’ll have to wait until the 1st, but that’s not a problem. For my planned route, I’ve noted down as controls the places where I plan to stop for a few minutes to eat (or at least where I’ve located a shop should I need anything). As it’s by DIY by GPS, I figured it doesn’t really matter where they are too much so I placed them every 50 km. 

One question that did occur to me, is what do I need to do about ‘controls’ for my start and end controls i.e. my house? Anything? I figured to be on the safe side I’d get a receipt at the other controls as a back-up in case something happened with my Wahoo affecting recording the track. Obviously, can’t do that at home and I’ve never known the only local shop in the village to give a receipt for anything.


----------



## Aravis (4 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thanks for this. I looked at buying my virtual brevets yesterday, *but the site was locked for this* so it’ll have to wait until the 1st, but that’s not a problem. For my planned route, I’ve noted down as controls the places where I plan to stop for a few minutes to eat (or at least where I’ve located a shop should I need anything). As it’s by DIY by GPS, I figured it doesn’t really matter where they are too much so I placed them every 50 km.


Actually there seems to be a way round this - I checked with my organiser a few days ago and he confirmed it's possible, a few people have done so and he's happy with it.

If you click on the "Members" tab on the main page on the old site (http://www.aukweb.net/home/) you'll find that login there is enabled. Once you've done that, it's possible to access useful things such as purchasing brevets. Clearly it's in everyone's interest to get things like this done while it's all quiet, so I hope no-one in authority thinks it's a loophole that has to be closed...



LeetleGreyCells said:


> One question that did occur to me, is what do I need to do about ‘controls’ for my start and end controls i.e. my house? Anything? I figured to be on the safe side I’d get a receipt at the other controls as a back-up in case something happened with my Wahoo affecting recording the track. Obviously, can’t do that at home and I’ve never known the only local shop in the village to give a receipt for anything.


Now you are getting into an area of possible confusion, and I hope I'm not merely adding to it! With a pure DiY by GPS ride, receipts can't be used as backup because the entire route is needed to prove the distance - there's no concept of shortest distance between controls. But if you're doing an established permanent designed to enable receipt-based validation, it may be worth collecting receipts as backup even if you plan to prove the ride using GPS, an option I believe some organisers offer.

With DiY by GPS validation, certainly you can use your home as the start and end control, or if you prefer not to, start your ride at a nearby landmark. The distance between there and your home would then effectively be neutralised. I don't know if anyone does this but I could understand that some might.

With traditional receipt-based validation I think you do have to use a local shop or equivalent. I see a lot of discussion about using selfies as proof of passage and I think this is increasingly used. Acceptability is something to confirm with an individual organiser, but in general they are looking for reasons to validate rather than to reject.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jul 2020)

Aravis said:


> Actually there seems to be a way round this - I checked with my organiser a few days ago and he confirmed it's possible, a few people have done so and he's happy with it.
> 
> If you click on the "Members" tab on the main page on the old site (http://www.aukweb.net/home/) you'll find that login there is enabled. Once you've done that, it's possible to access useful things such as purchasing brevets. Clearly it's in everyone's interest to get things like this done while it's all quiet, so I hope no-one in authority thinks it's a loophole that has to be closed...
> 
> ...


Thanks for this @Aravis  It seems I still haven't got my head around it  

The route I'm going to use for my DIY is one I've plotted for myself (I really want to cycle from home to York) so I'll forget collecting the receipts as a back-up. A better idea I think is to keep an eye on the Wahoo and if there's an issue, start recording with the Komoot app on my phone as a back up that way I can always join the two raw GPS tracks together to prove I've done the whole route.

The selfies idea is inspired. The poor organiser though, having to look at photos of my mug...  

I'll have a look this evening at buying virtual Brevets through the link. I do like to plan and do as much as I can in advance.


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2020)

Some of you are clearly not doing good Risk Assessments 
There is a time limit to these events, so you might need a final sprint to finish. It is therefore vital to consider your finish straight. How would your neighbours feel about a 30mph Audaxer careering down the road to beat the clock?? And god forbid any of you finish DOWNHILL - don't do it!!!

Finishing at your door makes a safe finale much harder; ideally finish on a long climb, with minimal junctions and dwellings. Enjoy the 10k warm-down to home


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jul 2020)

I am confused. Does it matter which DIY regional rep I choose? 

Looking at the list of DIY reps, I think I may have it wrong and Mike Kelly (Midlands, North and Mid Wales) is my nearest rep. That said it could be Andy Clarkson (Yorkshire and East England) who I originally thought it was. I live right on the border of Yorkshire and Derbyshire and while my first DIY will be north, and I have plans for one other going north (Scarborough), I have thoughts of heading into Derbyshire quite a lot as I love the area plus the odd DIY to Lincoln.

AUK says to choose one organiser and stick with them so I want to get it right. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JonBuoy (4 Jul 2020)

It doesn't really matter - just pick one. I happen to use Mike Kelly and he is fine. I am sure that Andy Clarkson would also be OK.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I am confused. Does it matter which DIY regional rep I choose?
> 
> Looking at the list of DIY reps, I think I may have it wrong and Mike Kelly (Midlands, North and Mid Wales) is my nearest rep. That said it could be Andy Clarkson (Yorkshire and East England) who I originally thought it was. I live right on the border of Yorkshire and Derbyshire and while my first DIY will be north, and I have plans for one other going north (Scarborough), I have thoughts of heading into Derbyshire quite a lot as I love the area plus the odd DIY to Lincoln.
> 
> AUK says to choose one organiser and stick with them so I want to get it right. Any help would be appreciated!



You buy your virtual brevets from one DIY organiser. Then when you submit your DIY, using up one virtual brevet, you select the same DIY organiser. I’ve stuck with Tony in the SW even though I don’t live in the SW.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2020)

I’m planning a 200km ride this week. Just to see where my endurance is. If it is in the right place then I’ll be looking forward to kicking off riding some perms as soon as they are opened up again in August.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jul 2020)

Completed my 200 today. That was hard work and very wet!


----------



## Aravis (12 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'll have a look this evening at buying virtual Brevets through the link. I do like to plan and do as much as I can in advance.


Did you get around to doing this? If not, then sadly I think you've missed your chance, as AUK seem to have successfully stamped out the subversive practice I was describing. 

Once you've bought your first virtual brevet you have your chosen organiser's email address. Then, should the AUK website make life difficult, whether intentionally or otherwise, you can communicate directly with your organiser and sort things out that way. But I haven't had to do this yet.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jul 2020)

Aravis said:


> Did you get around to doing this? If not, then sadly I think you've missed your chance, as AUK seem to have successfully stamped out the subversive practice I was describing.
> 
> Once you've bought your first virtual brevet you have your chosen organiser's email address. Then, should the AUK website make life difficult, whether intentionally or otherwise, you can communicate directly with your organiser and sort things out that way. But I haven't had to do this yet.


No, I decided as I'm not going to do my next Audax until around the 15th August, I'd wait until the 1st when Audax officially starts again in case there was an issue with payments. As AUK have been upgrading their website there could be a problem processing payments and I didn't want to be £10 out of pocket for my lack of patience. 

I'm still working on improving my fitness as when I do a 200 I want to succeed otherwise it may put me off attempting another. I want to enjoy it without worrying about whether I'll be able to make it all the way round. 

Then I'll work towards a 300...


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jul 2020)

Here is a link to the 12 Jul statement following the Audax UK board meeting.
https://audax.uk/news/covid-19-update-12-july-2020/
And a [my] precis:

Resumption of validation of Permanent events (including DIYs) up to 200km (nominal) from 1 Aug confirmed.

[If we can] we . . . anticipate opening up entries by 24 Jul.

Riders must stick to all COVID-19 rules/guidance . . . including social distancing and the limitations on gatherings (varies from nation to nation). No groups more than 'x' on Permanents - if more than 'x' submitted for validation on one day, none will be validated!
x = {E=6, S=3, W=2, NI=30} If 'x' changes, we'll try to increase max number accordingly.
Expected to be more changes between now and 1 Aug: look out for updates on Audax UK website.

For sanctioned long distance riding, there are 'special' risks around infection control; in particular, maintaining hygiene and the use of facilities across a wide geographical area, hence the responsible, cautious and incremental approach to resumption.
Continue to monitor; intent to extend the permitted distances [to 300km or more] as soon as it is reasonable, safe to do so, and permitted by guidance [with inferred strong preference for an 'all UK' policy].

I shall be riding a DIY on 1 Aug and am ready to ride a 300 (et al) as soon as Audax UK's responsible, cautious and incremental approach to resumption allows. Here's the Wales End-to-end Permanent 600:  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28456378?beta=false


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jul 2020)

Looks like submission is open for advisory and mandatory DIYs is open on AUK website.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jul 2020)

Entry for perms also open.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Jul 2020)

I submitted my DIY by GPS today (200), but I don't think I'll be able to ride it until 11th though which is fine and allows me to get a few more rides in to improve fitness. Looking forward to it - a nice ride, mostly flat to York which will allow me to become accustomed to the distance without worrying about an excessive amount of climbing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2020)

Have my perm brevet card raring to go on Sat. I’ll be starting not long after midnight. So (if everything goes ok) should be one of the first to complete a post lockdown audax


----------

